# MPM Fishing Tournament - Benefiting Make-A- Wish



## DPOUTFITTERS (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Here is a great tournament coming up in Corpus Christi on June 5th. I hope everyone takes a chance to review the website and possibly participate.

http://www.mpmfishingtournament.com/


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll be there! This is going to be a awesome tournament guys and everyone should try to make it out and support this!


----------



## redfishrt (Feb 25, 2009)

*MPM Tournament*

This is a great tournament every year! If you're going fishing already June 5, make sure to enter the tournament out at Bluff's Landing on Friday night, June 4. There will be door prizes, food and music.


----------



## DPOUTFITTERS (Feb 3, 2010)

BUMP


----------

